# Polizia russa ...



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2014)

un tranquillo controllo di generalità 
[video=youtube;9OexnDBAN3s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OexnDBAN3s[/video]


----------



## Pazza di Acerra (4 Settembre 2014)

Che classe! Quella italiana si limita a manganellare studenti e vecchietti...


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Settembre 2014)

E 'sticazzi.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> un tranquillo controllo di generalità
> [video=youtube;9OexnDBAN3s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OexnDBAN3s[/video]


Me cojoni!!!


----------



## spleen (7 Settembre 2014)

Se stavano viaggiando in 3 su uno scooter senza assicurazione, uno pregiudicato e uno ricercato, che gli facevano?
Gli tiravano col bazooka?


----------



## Flavia (7 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Se stavano viaggiando in 3 su uno scooter senza assicurazione, uno pregiudicato e uno ricercato, che gli facevano?
> Gli tiravano col bazooka?


non dare suggerimenti
potrebbero prenderti in parola


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2014)

*Ah*



Pazza di Acerra ha detto:


> Che classe! Quella italiana si limita a manganellare studenti e vecchietti...



Ah,non sapevo che l'ispettore Raciti fosse morto per le manganellate di studenti e vecchietti...!


----------



## Pazza di Acerra (8 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah,non sapevo che l'ispettore Raciti fosse morto per le manganellate di studenti e vecchietti...!


Infatti... La polizia dovrebbe manganellare i delinquenti, non studenti e vecchietti...


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Pazza di Acerra ha detto:


> Infatti... La polizia dovrebbe manganellare i delinquenti, non studenti e vecchietti...



Certamente.E i delinquenti non dovrebbero prendere a sassate e sputi la polizia ogni domenica allo stadio per poi farlo franca....tranquilla che in russia non ci provano neanche....accade solo qui.


----------



## Pazza di Acerra (8 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certamente.E i delinquenti non dovrebbero prendere a sassate e sputi la polizia ogni domenica allo stadio per poi farlo franca....tranquilla che in russia non ci provano neanche....accade solo qui.


Sono d'accordo al 100%.


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2014)

*Si*

La verità?siamo un paese allo sbando,qualche giorno fa a Napoli un carabiniere ha ucciso un ragazzo di 17 anni mentre fuggiva...!Non si può morire a 17 anni per un colpo di pistola.E mi spiace , non mi sta neanche bene che quel carabiniere dica mi è partito un colpo...NON ESISTE.Inseguivi uno che la pistola fra le mani perchè?i colpi non partono da soli,hai armato e hai fatto una pressione sul grilletto per sbaglio?e cazzo per sbaglio il tiro di volata era in direzione del fuggitivo?NON ESISTE.Capisco tutto,capisco le con dizioni difficili di quel territorio,capisco l'aver intimato l'alt,capisco l'adrenalina del dover inseguire,ma NON ESISTE.NON ESISTE asserire :è partito un colpo per sbaglio.


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La verità?siamo un paese allo sbando,qualche giorno fa a Napoli un carabiniere ha ucciso un ragazzo di 17 anni mentre fuggiva...!Non si può morire a 17 anni per un colpo di pistola.E mi spiace , non mi sta neanche bene che quel carabiniere dica mi è partito un colpo...NON ESISTE.Inseguivi uno che la pistola fra le mani perchè?i colpi non partono da soli,hai armato e hai fatto una pressione sul grilletto per sbaglio?e cazzo per sbaglio il tiro di volata era in direzione del fuggitivo?NON ESISTE.Capisco tutto,capisco le con dizioni difficili di quel territorio,capisco l'aver intimato l'alt,capisco l'adrenalina del dover inseguire,ma NON ESISTE.NON ESISTE asserire :è partito un colpo per sbaglio.


quello che scrivevo io nell'altro post... solo chi non conosce le pistole e il loro uso crede a queste cazzate.


----------



## Nicka (8 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> quello che scrivevo io nell'altro post... solo chi non conosce le pistole e il loro uso crede a queste cazzate.


Secondo la versione del carabiniere che ho sentito ieri sera aveva in mano la pistola perchè pensava fossero armati, il colpo è partito perchè era nelle condizioni di partire.


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo la versione del carabiniere che ho sentito ieri sera aveva in mano la pistola perchè pensava fossero armati, il colpo è partito perchè era nelle condizioni di partire.


si certo... la pistola l'aveva in mano, ok. Il colpo era nelle condizioni di partire non si può davvero sentire, lo può dire solo a chi non conosce le armi. Se dicessi una cosa del genere al mio istruttore al poligono, mi ritirerebbe l'abilitazione.


----------



## Nicka (8 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> si certo... la pistola l'aveva in mano, ok. Il colpo era nelle condizioni di partire non si può davvero sentire, lo può dire solo a chi non conosce le armi. Se dicessi una cosa del genere al mio istruttore al poligono, mi ritirerebbe l'abilitazione.


Leggi tra le righe, ha sparato punto. Perchè non lo so, forse non voleva sparargli addosso ed è lì lo sbaglio, ma se hai una pistola in mano col dito sul grilletto è perchè vuoi sparare.
L'errore non è nel colpo partito.


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Leggi tra le righe, ha sparato punto. Perchè non lo so, forse non voleva sparargli addosso ed è lì lo sbaglio, ma *se hai una pistola in mano col dito sul grilletto è perchè vuoi sparare.*
> *L'errore non è nel colpo partito*.


ah ok, se è così iniziano ad ammettere che la cazzata iniziale del colpo accidentale non regge. Come dici giustamente, il dito sul grilletto si mette solo quando devi sparare.


----------



## Nicka (8 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah ok, se è così iniziano ad ammettere che la cazzata iniziale del colpo accidentale non regge. Come dici giustamente, il dito sul grilletto si mette solo quando devi sparare.


Io avevo detto che prima di sparare (macabra ironia) su quello che è successo avrei voluto sentire entrambe le versioni.
Quando ho detto che il colpo era in condizioni di partire intendevo appunto che il colpo era in canna e il dito sul grilletto...e se è così vuol dire che vuoi sparare. C'è un bel da dire che un colpo parte per sbaglio se non hai il dito sul grilletto.
E' chiaro che le versioni date siano assolutamente discordanti...quello che a me fa impazzire in certi casi è che se succede qualcosa mai nessuno ha visto niente, in questo caso pure gente che era a un km di distanza ha visto tutto.
E' lo sfregio che certa gente fa della legalità che mi manda in bestia..."incidenti" simili non dovrebbero mai e poi mai succedere...e mi auguro che il colpevole paghi.
Ma dobbiamo mettere un punto anche sul fatto che non bisogna agevolare certe situazioni, in questo caso quello che è successo è stato l'apice di una serie di eventi che si sarebbero potuti evitare dal principio.
Io ai controlli mi fermo, anche se non sono in regola.


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io avevo detto che prima di sparare (macabra ironia) su quello che è successo avrei voluto sentire entrambe le versioni.
> Quando ho detto che il colpo era in condizioni di partire intendevo appunto che il colpo era in canna e il dito sul grilletto...e se è così vuol dire che vuoi sparare. C'è un bel da dire che un colpo parte per sbaglio se non hai il dito sul grilletto.
> E' chiaro che le versioni date siano assolutamente discordanti...quello che a me fa impazzire in certi casi è che se succede qualcosa mai nessuno ha visto niente, in questo caso pure gente che era a un km di distanza ha visto tutto.
> E' lo sfregio che certa gente fa della legalità che mi manda in bestia..."incidenti" simili non dovrebbero mai e poi mai succedere...e mi auguro che il colpevole paghi.
> ...


Concordo, ai controlli ci si deve fermare sempre, punto. Poi ci sta chi li forza, sta alla professionalità delle forze dell'ordine gestire la situazione e capire quando è il caso di usare un'arma da fuoco. Se trovi uno Spaccarotella che spara ad altezza uomo in piena autostrada, sei fottuto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> si certo... la pistola l'aveva in mano, ok. Il colpo era nelle condizioni di partire non si può davvero sentire, lo può dire solo a chi non conosce le armi. Se dicessi una cosa del genere al mio istruttore al poligono, mi ritirerebbe l'abilitazione.


 e direi che il militare l'abbiamo fatto in molti..... Troppa Tv.


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Concordo, ai controlli ci si deve fermare sempre, punto. Poi ci sta chi li forza, sta alla professionalità delle forze dell'ordine gestire la situazione e capire quando è il caso di usare un'arma da fuoco. Se trovi uno Spaccarotella che spara ad altezza uomo in piena autostrada, sei fottuto.



Si,insegui con pistola alla mano,dito sul grilletto,cazzo parte un colpo.....ci può stare?NO!Hai preso la mira,il problema è che se parte un colpo chissà dove cazzo và... tu hai preso la mira.....!


----------



## birba (8 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,insegui con pistola alla mano,dito sul grilletto,cazzo parte un colpo.....ci può stare?NO!Hai preso la mira,il problema è che se parte un colpo chissà dove cazzo và... tu hai preso la mira.....!


scusa eh, ma siccome hanno messo in giro la foto di sto ragazzo con il colpo sopra il cuore
come si fa a dire che gli ha sparato mentre lo inseguiva?


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,insegui con pistola alla mano,dito sul grilletto,cazzo parte un colpo.....ci può stare?NO!Hai preso la mira,il problema è che se parte un colpo chissà dove cazzo và... tu hai preso la mira.....!


infatti.


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e direi che il militare l'abbiamo fatto in molti..... Troppa Tv.


si, troppa tv decisamente.


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah ok, se è così iniziano ad ammettere che la cazzata iniziale del colpo accidentale non regge. Come dici giustamente, il dito sul grilletto si mette solo quando devi sparare.


Tra l'altro, io non ho visto che arma aveva in dotazione il tipo cui "è partito il colpo"...mi piacerebbe però saperlo per quantificare - almeno approssimativamente - il peso dello scatto e far capire ai non pratici che sono poche le situazioni - anche in piena azione - in cui si possa tirare completamente lo scatto accidentalmente. 

E a me risultava che esercito a parte, la modifica dell'arma fosse illegale anche per i corpi statali convenzionali. Ma posso ovviamente sbagliare.


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tra l'altro, io non ho visto che arma aveva in dotazione il tipo cui "è partito il colpo"...mi piacerebbe però saperlo per quantificare - almeno approssimativamente - il peso dello scatto e far capire ai non pratici che sono poche le situazioni - anche in piena azione - in cui si possa tirare completamente lo scatto accidentalmente.
> 
> E a me risultava che esercito a parte, la modifica dell'arma fosse illegale anche per i corpi statali convenzionali. Ma posso ovviamente sbagliare.


Penso una Beretta 92 o la sua evoluzione... forse la semiautomatica più sicura al mondo (alcuni dicono pure troppo). Tra l'altro mi pare che pure col colpo in canna senz sicura, se si abbatte il cane per un urto o altro non va sul percussore, devi proprio tirare il grilletto.


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Penso una Beretta 92 o la sua evoluzione... forse la semiautomatica più sicura al mondo (alcuni dicono pure troppo). Tra l'altro mi pare che pure col colpo in canna senz sicura, se si abbatte il cane per un urto o altro non va sul percussore, devi proprio tirare il grilletto.


Se mi dici che è una 92, confermo. Doppio scatto, peso tra i 4 e i 6 kg, corsa sui 15 mm. Io non riuscivo praticamente a tirarci.
C'è un problema, però, mi dicono: se scatti senza colpo in canna, per una questione puramente meccanica il peso dello scatto cala sensibilmente, anche se non so di quanto (ed è un "bug" del progetto, in quanto il modello è pensato proprio come "ultrasicuro" per l'utilizzo in ambiente "civile" da parte delle forze dell'ordine).

Ad ogni modo è un'arma concepita *proprio per evitare la partenza accidentale del colpo*.


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Se mi dici che è una 92, confermo. Doppio scatto, peso tra i 4 e i 6 kg, corsa sui 15 mm. Io non riuscivo praticamente a tirarci.
> C'è un problema, però, mi dicono: se scatti senza colpo in canna, per una questione puramente meccanica il peso dello scatto cala sensibilmente, anche se non so di quanto (ed è un "bug" del progetto, in quanto il modello è pensato proprio come "ultrasicuro" per l'utilizzo in ambiente "civile" da parte delle forze dell'ordine).
> 
> Ad ogni modo è un'arma concepita *proprio per evitare la partenza accidentale del colpo*.


Infatti, è una pistola affidabile e sicura! Per il tiro dinamico uso una glock, completamente altra filosofia... più che una semiautomatica è un revolver, sempre pronta a sparare. Dovrebbero avere più fantasia nelle ricostruzioni, il colpo accidentale ormai è superato


----------



## spleen (8 Settembre 2014)

La berretta mod 92 in dotazione ai carabinieri è un'arma da guerra, spara proiettili calibro 9 parabellum, i carabinieri in effetti appartengono ancora all'esercito in qualità di polizia militare.
E' un'arma adottata per le sue caratteristiche anche dall' esercito USA. ( Balistica, soprattutto a distanza )
Per sparare è necesario armare il carrello per portare il colpo in canna, (la sicura non è previsto che venga usata in servizio ) la corsa del grilletto per poter sparare è piuttosto lunga e presuppone volontà ( o incidente rilevante ).
Detto cio, adesso è stata aperta una inchiesta, verranno valutati tutti gli elementi e saranno tratte delle conclusioni.
Potremmo diquisire per centinaia di pagine i pro ed i contro, senza cavare un ragno dal buco senza andare al di là di nostre opinioni personali.
Ho usato quell'arma durante il servizio militare, sono rimasto stupito dalle sue prestazioni, soprattutto a distanza.
Non vorrei mai trovarmi dalla parte della canna, come purtroppo si è trovato quel ragazzo.


----------



## birba (9 Settembre 2014)

Napoli, ragazzo ucciso. Il giudice che lottò contro la camorra: "La vera vittima è il carabiniere"

NAPOLI - «L'identikit del bravo ragazzo una volta era ben diversa da quella che oggi qualche sprovveduto vorrebbe appiccicare al morto dell'altra notte». 

Usa parole durissime nei confronti di Davide Bifolco. È Luigi Bobbio, per anni pm anticamorra a Napoli, poi senatore e sindaco di Castellammare di Stabia (Napoli), oggi giudice al Tribunale civile di Nocera Inferiore (Salerno). Giudizi che posta su facebook e che rivendica pienamente. A suo giudizio il carabiniere che ha sparato «è la sola è unica vittima di quanto è accaduto». Una «vittima del suo senso del dovere - prosegue Bobbio - e del fatto di essere chiamato a operare in una realtà schifosa la cui mentalità delinquenziale e la inclinazione a vivere violando ogni regola possibile è la normalità». Il magistrato dice di conoscere bene quel territorio, di «conoscere a fondo la sua delinquenza camorrista e quanto radicata e profonda sia l'arroganza del suo potere».

A suo giudizio «giustificazionismo, buonismo, perdonismo e pietà non solo non servono a niente ma aggravano il male. A 17 anni si è uomini fatti e gli uomini sono responsabili delle loro scelte, delle loro azioni, dei loro stili di vita». Per il giudice «quello che a me interessa è che un bravo ragazzo in divisa stia bene e non abbia riportato danni nel fare il suo dovere inseguendo con i colleghi, di notte, tre teppisti su un ciclomotore, senza caschi, uno dei quali era evaso dagli arresti domiciliari e che avevano forzato un posto di blocco e comunque non si erano fermati all'alt facendosi inseguire a folle velocità». Bobbio sostiene che «il fatto che sbandati come loro, parenti e non del morto, vogliano giustificarli mostrando di ritenere normale la loro condotta che evidentemente ritengono normale mi fa solo disgusto».

E ancor di più «i disordini di piazza, le sommosse di teppisti e familiari che bruciano auto della polizia per vendicare uno di loro sono folli e inammissibili e vanno represse con durezza». Secondo Bobbio «il problema non è nella vicenda in sè ma piuttosto in quella ignobile gazzarra che sta percorrendo le strade del rione Traiano. È quella gente, la sua insofferenza alle regole, la sua cultura del disordine la causa e l'origine di episodi come quello in questione»


https://www.facebook.com/fabio.armano.3/posts/10203616596228878?fref=nf


----------



## tullio (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> "La vera vittima è il carabiniere"


Come discorso generale mI trovo sostanzialmente d'accordo. Nel particolare un membro delle forze dell'ordine non deve correre con il dito sul grilletto e un colpo non dovrebbe partiree "accidentalmente" tuttavia occorre nche considerare dove siamo e la pressione fortissima che pesa sulle spalle di uomini che difendono non lo Stato ma i cittadini dai delinquenti. Ci sarà un'inchiesta e vedremo cosa risulta, se davvero c'è stata colpa o scarsa professionalità o se invece le cose sono diverse. Per intanto resta che nel terzetto era presente almeno un criminale e che i tre si sono comportati in modo illegale e sospetto. Resta che si sono trovati subito 100 testimoni, con tanto di filmati mentre quando la Camorra ammazza qualcuno non vede mai niente nessuno; che quando è stato ucciso da un ragazzo, che voleva mostrarsi "grane" un carabiniere padre di famiglia non ci sono state manifestazioni di nessun tipo.
Napoli è una città strana che chiede normalità e giustizia ma nella quale la capacità di reazione si manifesta sempre "contro" chi la giustizia e la normalità vorrebbe costruirla. Certo, messa solo così questa mia frase è in fondo banale tuttavia ha il valore, spero, di segnalare che quel ragazzo morto è stato, prima di tutto, vittima di se stesso.


----------



## tullio (10 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ! Per il tiro dinamico uso una glock, completamente altra filosofia... più che una semiautomatica è un revolver,


Glock :inlove:!


----------



## spleen (10 Settembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Come discorso generale mI trovo sostanzialmente d'accordo. Nel particolare un membro delle forze dell'ordine non deve correre con il dito sul grilletto e un colpo non dovrebbe partiree "accidentalmente" tuttavia occorre nche considerare dove siamo e la pressione fortissima che pesa sulle spalle di uomini che difendono non lo Stato ma i cittadini dai delinquenti. Ci sarà un'inchiesta e vedremo cosa risulta, se davvero c'è stata colpa o scarsa professionalità o se invece le cose sono diverse. Per intanto resta che nel terzetto era presente almeno un criminale e che i tre si sono comportati in modo illegale e sospetto. Resta che si sono trovati subito 100 testimoni, con tanto di filmati mentre quando la Camorra ammazza qualcuno non vede mai niente nessuno; che quando è stato ucciso da un ragazzo, che voleva mostrarsi "grane" un carabiniere padre di famiglia non ci sono state manifestazioni di nessun tipo.
> Napoli è una città strana che chiede normalità e giustizia ma nella quale la capacità di reazione si manifesta sempre "contro" chi la giustizia e la normalità vorrebbe costruirla. Certo, messa solo così questa mia frase è in fondo banale tuttavia ha il valore, spero, di segnalare che quel ragazzo morto è stato, prima di tutto, vittima di se stesso.


Adesso arrivano le truppe cammellate e ti massacrano.


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Come discorso generale mI trovo sostanzialmente d'accordo. Nel particolare un membro delle forze dell'ordine non deve correre con il dito sul grilletto e un colpo non dovrebbe partiree "accidentalmente" tuttavia occorre nche considerare dove siamo e la pressione fortissima che pesa sulle spalle di uomini che difendono non lo Stato ma i cittadini dai delinquenti. Ci sarà un'inchiesta e vedremo cosa risulta, se davvero c'è stata colpa o scarsa professionalità o se invece le cose sono diverse. Per intanto resta che *nel terzetto era presente almeno un criminale *e che i tre si sono comportati in modo illegale e sospetto. Resta che si sono trovati subito 100 testimoni, con tanto di filmati mentre quando la Camorra ammazza qualcuno non vede mai niente nessuno; che quando è stato ucciso da un ragazzo, che voleva mostrarsi "grane" un carabiniere padre di famiglia non ci sono state manifestazioni di nessun tipo.
> Napoli è una città strana che chiede normalità e giustizia ma nella quale la capacità di reazione si manifesta sempre "contro" chi la giustizia e la normalità vorrebbe costruirla. Certo, messa solo così questa mia frase è in fondo banale tuttavia ha il valore, spero, di segnalare che quel ragazzo morto è stato, prima di tutto, vittima di se stesso.



mah, proprio un criminale non direi, se è vero che era un evaso dai domiciliari, nel senso che a un pericoloso criminale non dovrebbero essere concessi i domiciliari, a quanto pare era un banale ladro e ai ladri non si può sparare
che poi tra l'altro la qualifica di latitante a me sembra tecnicamente inesatta, infatti per essere latitante deve esistere un mandato di cattura, ma questo tizio a quanto pare era appena uscito di casa, ovvero è evaso dai domiciliari


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Glock :inlove:!


anche tu?


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Adesso arrivano le truppe cammellate e ti massacrano.


ci sono le truppe cammellate?
non me n'ero accorta


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Settembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> mah, proprio un criminale non direi, se è vero che era un evaso dai domiciliari, nel senso che a un pericoloso criminale non dovrebbero essere concessi i domiciliari, a quanto pare era un banale ladro e ai ladri non si può sparare
> che poi tra l'altro la qualifica di latitante a me sembra tecnicamente inesatta, infatti per essere latitante deve esistere un mandato di cattura, ma questo tizio a quanto pare era appena uscito di casa, ovvero è evaso dai domiciliari


Un banale ladro è un criminale. Chi evade dallo stato di arresto è un latitante. A quanto ho letto, anche entrambi i fratelli della vittima erano ai domiciliari. E non è che siccome siamo in molti ad aver infranto la legge, allora questo costituisce un nuovo ordine delle cose per cui nessuno è più reo di nulla.

Non esistono (per fortuna) soltanto reati contro la persona. E' la legge a stabilire cosa è o non è un crimine, non una valutazione personale mia o tua. E' semplice, è tecnico, è impersonale. Chi infrange la legge commette reato. Per ogni infrazione è prevista (e a volte comminata) una pena prestabilita entro certi criteri. E' così da millenni, e non è in alcun modo sorprendente.


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2014)

*Cmq*

La perizia balistica ha stabilito che quel povero ragazzo è stato attinto da un proiettile dall'alto verso il basso,di viso all'arma da fuoco,quindi non alle spalle.Gli amici avevano dichiarato che era stato sparato alle spalle....questa perizia sembra coinciderebbe con la versione del militare....


----------



## Nicka (11 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La perizia balistica ha stabilito che quel povero ragazzo è stato attinto da un proiettile dall'alto verso il basso,di viso all'arma da fuoco,quindi non alle spalle.Gli amici avevano dichiarato che era stato sparato alle spalle....questa perizia sembra coinciderebbe con la versione del militare....


L'avevo detto io che le versioni dei "testimoni" sarebbero state strane...
È più che altro strano che davanti a un camorrista che spara nessuno sa niente.
Quando a farlo è un carabiniere i testimoni sono migliaia.
Ho letto che pochi giorni fa è stato ammazzato un carabiniere,  per il quale ovviamente non ci sono fiaccolate e manifestazioni...eh certo, il suo lavoro è farsi uccidere...rischi del mestiere. 
Invece la delinquenza va tutelata...giusto...


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> L'avevo detto io che le versioni dei "testimoni" sarebbero state strane...
> È più che altro strano che davanti a un camorrista che spara nessuno sa niente.
> Quando a farlo è un carabiniere i testimoni sono migliaia.
> Ho letto che pochi giorni fa è stato ammazzato un carabiniere,  per il quale ovviamente non ci sono fiaccolate e manifestazioni...eh certo, il suo lavoro è farsi uccidere...rischi del mestiere.
> Invece la delinquenza va tutelata...giusto...



Nicka dobbiamo rimanere oggettivi.Resta il fatto che un povero ragazzo di 17 anni è deceduto e non doveva accadere.


----------



## Nicka (11 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nicka dobbiamo rimanere oggettivi.Resta il fatto che un povero ragazzo di 17 anni è deceduto e non doveva accadere.


Su questo non discuto neanche ovviamente...


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'avevo detto io che le versioni dei "testimoni" sarebbero state strane...
> *È più che altro strano che davanti a un camorrista che spara nessuno sa niente.*
> Quando a farlo è un carabiniere i testimoni sono migliaia.
> Ho letto che pochi giorni fa è stato ammazzato un carabiniere,  per il quale ovviamente non ci sono fiaccolate e manifestazioni...eh certo, il suo lavoro è farsi uccidere...rischi del mestiere.
> Invece la delinquenza va tutelata...giusto...


Ci sarà anche connivenza in alcuni, ma paura in tanti... non è facile vivere in certi contesti, anche se sei una persona onesta. 
Tanti ragazzi di quei quartieri poi che hanno visto dalla nascita solo miseria, degrado, squallore e delinquenza cresceranno e vivranno  credendo che quello è l'unico mondo, e sarà la strada a educarli, non la  famiglia. E allora lo sbirro è nemico, perché lo sbirro rompe le regole del (loro) mondo. E chi aiuta gli sbirri è un infame. La "cultura" in cui tanti sono costretti a crescere è quella.  E proprio certi poliziotti sanno che funziona così, a differenza di  tanti cittadini abituati a vivere nelle loro città tranquille.
Il vero miracolo è quando qualcuno riesce nonostante tutto a tirarsene fuori.
Consiglio di vedere "City of God"... l'ambiente è una favela di Rio, ma le logiche sono le stesse.


----------



## free (11 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Un banale ladro è un criminale. Chi evade dallo stato di arresto è un latitante. A quanto ho letto, anche entrambi i fratelli della vittima erano ai domiciliari. E non è che siccome siamo in molti ad aver infranto la legge, allora questo costituisce un nuovo ordine delle cose per cui nessuno è più reo di nulla.
> 
> Non esistono (per fortuna) soltanto reati contro la persona. E' la legge a stabilire cosa è o non è un crimine, non una valutazione personale mia o tua. E' semplice, è tecnico, è impersonale. Chi infrange la legge commette reato. Per ogni infrazione è prevista (e a volte comminata) una pena prestabilita entro certi criteri. E' così da millenni, e non è in alcun modo sorprendente.


tutto giusto (a parte il fatto che hai dimenticato i reati colposi e la differenza tra delitti e contravvenzioni) tuttavia secondo il mio modo di vedere quando si legge sui giornali latitante o criminale non si pensa certo a un ladro evaso dagli arresti domiciliari, ma a ben altro (in negativo)
poi se invece lo si pensa, liberissimi ma mi pare un po' strano


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ci sarà anche connivenza in alcuni, ma paura in tanti... non è facile vivere in certi contesti, anche se sei una persona onesta.
> Tanti ragazzi di quei quartieri poi che hanno visto dalla nascita solo miseria, degrado, squallore e delinquenza cresceranno e vivranno  credendo che quello è l'unico mondo, e sarà la strada a educarli, non la  famiglia. E allora lo sbirro è nemico, perché lo sbirro rompe le regole del (loro) mondo. E chi aiuta gli sbirri è un infame. La "cultura" in cui tanti sono costretti a crescere è quella.  E proprio certi poliziotti sanno che funziona così, a differenza di  tanti cittadini abituati a vivere nelle loro città tranquille.
> Il vero miracolo è quando qualcuno riesce nonostante tutto a tirarsene fuori.
> Consiglio di vedere "City of God"... l'ambiente è una favela di Rio, ma le logiche sono le stesse.


per stare a casa nostra "la mafia uccide solo d'estate"


----------



## free (11 Settembre 2014)

Tano da morire

bellissimo!


----------



## Nicka (11 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> *Ci sarà anche connivenza in alcuni, ma paura in tanti... non è facile vivere in certi contesti, anche se sei una persona onesta. *
> Tanti ragazzi di quei quartieri poi che hanno visto dalla nascita solo miseria, degrado, squallore e delinquenza cresceranno e vivranno  credendo che quello è l'unico mondo, e sarà la strada a educarli, non la  famiglia. E allora lo sbirro è nemico, perché lo sbirro rompe le regole del (loro) mondo. E chi aiuta gli sbirri è un infame. La "cultura" in cui tanti sono costretti a crescere è quella.  E proprio certi poliziotti sanno che funziona così, a differenza di  tanti cittadini abituati a vivere nelle loro città tranquille.
> Il vero miracolo è quando qualcuno riesce nonostante tutto a tirarsene fuori.
> Consiglio di vedere "City of God"... l'ambiente è una favela di Rio, ma le logiche sono le stesse.


Nessuno mette in dubbio anche questo lato...per carità, è così e non si discute nemmeno su questo...
Ma, uscendo un attimo dal caso specifico, quello che fa paura a me e che mi ha colpita è stata la corsa al mezzo di comunicazione tv per testimoniare, per accusare l'Arma...addirittura il latitante o quello che è, ancor prima di "consegnarsi" si è fatto intervistare...com'è che stavolta la faccia ce l'ha messa pure chi non ha visto nulla?


----------



## free (11 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube;sjQo5-CEYGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjQo5-CEYGw[/video]

ma com'era bello Tano mio, come era mafioso Tano mio...

bel film fuori di testa, merita


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Settembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> tutto giusto (a parte il fatto che hai dimenticato i reati colposi e la differenza tra delitti e contravvenzioni) tuttavia secondo il mio modo di vedere quando si legge sui giornali latitante o criminale non si pensa certo a un ladro evaso dagli arresti domiciliari, ma a ben altro (in negativo)
> poi se invece lo si pensa, liberissimi ma mi pare un po' strano


Ma sì, chiaro che il concetto è espresso molto superficialmente. Ma se qualcuno è agli arresti domiciliari (e io stesso conosco personalmente almeno 3 persone che ci sono finite) come prima cosa immagino che sia colpevole di qualcosa, non innocente di qualcosa che gli viene imputato. Poi ci saranno eccezioni, errori, ingiustizie, ma il concetto è che se ho tre figli di cui due in arresto e uno avvezzo allo stesso genere di frequentazioni e abitudini, forse dovrei preoccuparmene io, invece di manifestare contro lo Stato!

Il fatto è che non posso liquidare il Sistema Giustizia perchè pieno di errori, fregature e imbrogli. Altrimenti va tutto in malora. Il fatto è che io vorrei poter vivere da cittadino onesto in mezzo a cittadini onesti. Poi anche io ne avrei, di rimostranze, sia chiaro. Ma non ho dubbi sul sistema in sè.

Ah, ti do ragione su una cosa: quanto si legge sui giornali (italiani) è a prescindere inaffidabile, manipolato e strumentalizzato. Siamo un popolo che dei fatti oggettivi non sa che farsene!!


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nessuno mette in dubbio anche questo lato...per carità, è così e non si discute nemmeno su questo...
> Ma, uscendo un attimo dal caso specifico, *quello che fa paura a me e che mi ha colpita è stata la corsa al mezzo di comunicazione tv per testimoniare, per accusare l'Arma*...addirittura il latitante o quello che è, ancor prima di "consegnarsi" si è fatto intervistare...com'è che stavolta la faccia ce l'ha messa pure chi non ha visto nulla?


Da tanti i carabinieri sono visti come nemici, a prescindere dall'episodio in sè. Hai ragione, fa paura.


----------



## free (11 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma sì, chiaro che il concetto è espresso molto superficialmente. Ma se qualcuno è agli arresti domiciliari (e io stesso conosco personalmente almeno 3 persone che ci sono finite) come prima cosa immagino che sia colpevole di qualcosa, non innocente di qualcosa che gli viene imputato. Poi ci saranno eccezioni, errori, ingiustizie, ma il concetto è che se ho tre figli di cui due in arresto e uno avvezzo allo stesso genere di frequentazioni e abitudini, forse dovrei preoccuparmene io, invece di manifestare contro lo Stato!
> 
> Il fatto è che non posso liquidare il Sistema Giustizia perchè pieno di errori, fregature e imbrogli. Altrimenti va tutto in malora. Il fatto è che io vorrei poter vivere da cittadino onesto in mezzo a cittadini onesti. Poi anche io ne avrei, di rimostranze, sia chiaro. Ma non ho dubbi sul sistema in sè.
> 
> Ah, ti do ragione su una cosa: quanto si legge sui giornali (italiani) è a prescindere inaffidabile, manipolato e strumentalizzato. Siamo un popolo che dei fatti oggettivi non sa che farsene!!


non dimenticare che si può essere agli arresti domiciliari anche prima di condanna definitiva, quindi prima di essere dichiarati colpevoli...comunque pare che non fosse il caso del ladro
comunque rimane il fatto che mi sembra che un po' di confusione ci sia stata, dato che sono andati a cercare un ladro evaso dai domiciliari con le armi spianate, manco fosse un evaso dal 41bis
forse non hanno avuto informazioni precise, chissà


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per stare a casa nostra "la mafia uccide solo d'estate"


si... la Città di Dio è interessante perchè fa vedere come nonostante tutto un ragazzo riesce a uscirne e diventare un famoso fotografo. E' una storia vera, il film ha vinto numerosi premi.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Settembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> non dimenticare che si può essere agli arresti domiciliari anche prima di condanna definitiva, quindi prima di essere dichiarati colpevoli...comunque pare che non fosse il caso del ladro
> comunque rimane il fatto che mi sembra che un po' di confusione ci sia stata, dato che sono andati a cercare un ladro evaso dai domiciliari con le armi spianate, manco fosse un evaso dal 41bis
> forse non hanno avuto informazioni precise, chissà


Hai ragione anche tu, esiste anche come misura cautelare. E forse è il caso peggiore, perchè è quasi impossibile a quel punto tornare indietro, nell'immaginario della comunità che ti vive attorno...

Probabile anche la confusione, detta anche "paura di prendere posizione quando una posizione ufficiale non esiste" da parte degli ufficiali che si trovano a dover gestire "a estro" situazioni scottanti e scomode. Quindi probabilmente le direttive che riceve chi opera on the road sono più simili a vaghe raccomandazioni. Brutto mestiere, far rispettare la legge in questo paese...inquina gli animi da ambo le parti con troppa facilità.


----------



## disincantata (11 Settembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> non dimenticare che si può essere agli arresti domiciliari anche prima di condanna definitiva, quindi prima di essere dichiarati colpevoli...comunque pare che non fosse il caso del ladro
> comunque rimane il fatto che mi sembra che un po' di confusione ci sia stata, dato che sono andati a cercare un ladro evaso dai domiciliari con le armi spianate, manco fosse un evaso dal 41bis
> forse non hanno avuto informazioni precise, chissà


Non metterei la mano sul fuoco neanche per chi evade dal 41bis. 

Ci e' finito un  mio  amico.....ridevano pure i mafiosi....
si è fatto un anno a mezza pensione a spese dello Stato....risarcito poi con   una miseria in proporzione ai danni....quindi in galera o agli arresti ci si può finire tutti e senza aver fatto niente se hai la sfiga che uno a caso o per dispetto faccia il tuo nome ed un PM non indaghi prima. E BENE.

Il figlio di un amica implicato in un caso di spaccio inventato da uno fermato con poche dosi.  

Soldi a palate in avvocati ed è ancora in ballo x risarcimento.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il figlio di un amica implicato in un caso di spaccio inventato da uno fermato con poche dosi.
> 
> Soldi a palate in avvocati ed è ancora in ballo x risarcimento.


Guarda, io quella volta delle due canne (a verbale, 0.8 gr - e sono sicuro che erano 2 gr, quindi il resto se lo sono fumato i finanzieri, che erano miei coetanei!!!) sono andato avanti 3 anni tra GdF e Prefettura di due città diverse prima che mi concedessero di chiudere la pratica. Nel frattempo avevano semplicemente congelato il mio caso: non sapevo se avrei dovuto fare i controlli periodici sangue/urina nè se la mia patente di guida (ed ero a piedi al momento del fermo!) sarebbe stata bloccata. Intanto, ero "segnalato" alla Questura in attesa di sviluppi: quindi nè reo nè non reo.

La cosa è andata anvanti così tanto che l'ennesima volta che mi sono presentato in caserma fui invitato a prendere parte ai festeggiamenti di un ufficiale che diventava zio: mi hanno pure offerto le paste. :mexican:


----------



## disincantata (11 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Guarda, io quella volta delle due canne (a verbale, 0.8 gr - e sono sicuro che erano 2 gr, quindi il resto se lo sono fumato i finanzieri, che erano miei coetanei!!!) sono andato avanti 3 anni tra GdF e Prefettura di due città diverse prima che mi concedessero di chiudere la pratica. Nel frattempo avevano semplicemente congelato il mio caso: non sapevo se avrei dovuto fare i controlli periodici sangue/urina nè se la mia patente di guida (ed ero a piedi al momento del fermo!) sarebbe stata bloccata. Intanto, ero "segnalato" alla Questura in attesa di sviluppi: quindi nè reo nè non reo.
> 
> La cosa è andata anvanti così tanto che l'ennesima volta che mi sono presentato in caserma fui invitato a prendere parte ai festeggiamenti di un ufficiale che diventava zio: mi hanno pure offerto le paste. :mexican:


Il suo caso è peggio perché lui non le usava ma l'altro fermato ha fatto il suo nome.

Lamia amica si è trovata i  carabinieri in casa alle sei del mattino....perquisizione. ...nulla...ma da li assistenti sociali ....processo....l'altro voleva ritrattare subito ma un carabiniere gli ha detto che  rischiava.....dopo anni di processo e assoluzione piena ora c a usa x risarcimento....io avrei lasciato perdere xche' è un operaio che vive con i genitori....
 Per me perderà altri soldi....intanto la mia amica ha pianto anni x questa faccenda.

operaio pure suo marito e figlio.     Lei va a fare le pulizie x pagare causa.

in questa senso altro  che riforma  ci vuole CAZZO!

Non puoi accusare uno solo per sentito dire....prove poi arresti.


----------



## spleen (11 Settembre 2014)

Non confondete per cortesia giustizia e ordine pubblico, sono due argomenti diversi.
L' atteggiamento delle forze dell' ordine riguarda l'ordine pubblico.
Il comportamento dei magistrati e l' applicazione delle leggi la giustizia.
Le cose sono interconnesse se vogliamo ma il comportamento dei CC nel fatto di Napoli è un problema di ordine pubblico.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Non confondete per cortesia giustizia e ordine pubblico, sono due argomenti diversi.
> L' atteggiamento delle forze dell' ordine riguarda l'ordine pubblico.
> Il comportamento dei magistrati e l' applicazione delle leggi la giustizia.
> Le cose sono interconnesse se vogliamo ma il comportamento dei CC nel fatto di Napoli è un problema di ordine pubblico.


Vero, stiamo facendo casino. Io comunque mi riferivo alle manifestazioni di piazza. Quelle sì, secondo me, hanno parecchio a che fare con la Giustizia.


----------



## spleen (11 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Vero, stiamo facendo casino. Io comunque mi riferivo alle manifestazioni di piazza. Quelle sì, secondo me, hanno parecchio a che fare con la Giustizia.


Verissimo, e anche se vogliamo con un malinteso "senso di giustizia".


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> [QUè di itoTE=free;1410163]non dimenticare che si può essere agli arresti domiciliari anche prima di condanna definitiva, quindi prima di essere dichiarati colpevoli...comunque pare che non fosse il caso del ladro
> comunque rimane il fatto che mi sembra che un po' di confusione ci sia stata, dato che sono andati a cercare un ladro evaso dai domiciliari con le armi spianate, manco fosse un evaso dal 41bis
> forse non hanno avuto informazioni precise, chissà


Non metterei la mano sul fuoco neanche per chi evade dal 41bis. 

Ci e' finito un  mio  amico.....ridevano pure i mafiosi....
si è fatto un anno a mezza pensione a spese dello Stato....risarcito poi con   una miseria in proporzione ai danni...*.quindi in galera o agli arresti ci si può finire tutti e senza aver fatto niente se hai la sfiga che uno a caso o per dispetto faccia il tuo nome ed un PM non indaghi prima. E BENE.*

Il figlio di un amica implicato in un caso di spaccio inventato da uno fermato con poche dosi.  

Soldi a palate in avvocati ed è ancora in ballo x risarcimento.[/QUOTE]

osti che storiaccia:singleeye:
comunque è vero, infatti un vecchio ma sempre ottimo brocardo recita: la chiamata del correo deve essere "vestita"

...ops, scusate il quote pasticciato


----------

